

Vi implementation written entirely in Javascript - rms
http://gpl.internetconnection.net/vi/?

======
kilowatt
That's pretty impressive. I'm no vinja but it had all the shortcuts I knew
about.

------
jrockway
Nice. Someone should do an emacs just so we can see the look on Steve Yegge's
face. Combining JavaScript, Firefox, and Emacs might make his pants a little
damp, if you know what I mean.

~~~
jcl
Looking at the source, you can enable an pseudo-emacs mode with ":emacs".
There don't seem to be very many commands implemented for it yet, though.

~~~
geocar
There aren't.

This was originally designed for an email client at
<http://demo.internetconnection.net/netmail/> and was originally going to be
the editor for it. That is, "emacs" mode was going to be the default for
people who don't know vi, not a vi-script that was trying to cater to emacs
users.

However, the textarea itself was fine, so it just became an option in the
settings manager to "enable" the vi editor, and the emacs-mode kind of got
forgotten.

------
astine
It traps all my key presses! I use Vimporator in Firefox and this kills my
ability to do that. Maybe if there was a sort of meta-escape, that escaped you
to browser shortcuts, but I didn't see one.

Cool though.

~~~
ojbyrne
There's one in every crowd. It used to be legacy users, now it's people who
emulate legacy users ;-)

~~~
astine
I had to use the MOUSE to go back! It was horrible! :O

~~~
geocar
I'm very sorry about that.

I suppose a browser-escape could be possible; press some keystroke and then it
unbinds the key handler for 3 seconds or something.

Any suggestion?

~~~
astine
That sounds like it might work. I have no suggestions of my own however.

I don't know why you should be sorry. :)

~~~
geocar
Sorry that you had to use the mouse to escape. I was hoping you could suggest
an escape key.

I'm the author of jsvi.

------
tokipin
so when can we start editing submissions with this

~~~
thaumaturgy
If this were the only way to post comments, even Reddit's signal-to-noise
ratio might improve.

------
systems
This is very neat, and responsive too ...

I am impressed!

------
jmzachary
That is so freaking cool!

------
st3fan
Sick. But I love it!

------
henryw
oh wow nice, only on hacker news can i find this

~~~
rms
and reddit...

